# saddle bisser?



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I watched a video on YouTube of a guy's hex tank. I was trying to get ideas to see what might do with my own. In the video the guy shows two fish. They are long and narrow, black and white marble in color. spines/fins all the way down their long back and a somewhat flat head. 

I tried to google the name in hopes of getting more info because I love this fish but either he's got it wrong or I'm hearing the name incorrectly. Anyone have any idea's as to what this fish is?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Saddled Bichir AKA Polyepterus endlicheri.
You probly find alot of info just searching ployepterus AKA dinosaur fish.
Will eat what ever fits in it's mouth,gets to about 6-8 inches.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Saddled Bichir AKA Polyepterus endlicheri.
> You probly find alot of info just searching ployepterus AKA dinosaur fish.
> Will eat what ever fits in it's mouth,gets to about 6-8 inches.


yes yes yes! that's him. Thank you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A pretty cool fish I will say.I had one in a 75g with a clown knife that would tolerate no other fish!The knife ended up living for like 10 years and was all of 14-16" long but still the polyepterus would hang right around him.
As long as other fish are too big for it to eat they are an interesting fish.
Maybe even just a species tank with a couple of these guys ,as they come in plain (brownish yellow) and albino also?


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll put it on my maybe list for the 90 gal. Beautiful fish. I read a couple of places though where they said they get 24 to 30 inches. That's too much predator for me.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

robinc said:


> I read a couple of places though where they said they get 24 to 30 inches. That's too much predator for me.


Mine never got much over 6 inches.Possibly different species get larger,I think I'd be scared of one that big(the knife was pretty tough at 16"!).


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I had the poly palma which issaid to max out around 12".
I just read the one you mentioned could get to 30 inches!That's a big tough fish!
Polypterus info - Polypterus (Bichirs) and Ropefish
There is brief descriptions in species profile section.


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I saw a black ghost knifefish at my LFS and it was very cool. I wouldn't mind one of those either. Don't think I've seen a clown knife

*I take that back I just googled it and I have seen the clown knife. Neat fish.


----------

